# Which Award Winning eBook did you buy for $1 with the latest Special Offer?



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

tubemonkey said:


> *New Offer* (Claim by 07 Jan)
> 
> *Buy One of 25 Award-Winning Books for $1* (exp 07 Feb)


I got "Flowers for Algernon" by Daniel Keyes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooohhhh, that one looks good.  I haven't looked yet to see what I want.  Anyone else picked one up yet?

(This is for the Kindle with Special Offers owners--we got an offerto buy an award-winning ebook title for $1.)

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_359249702_1?ie=UTF8&docId=1000759101&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0GBVVZF4VNSAM7TTNEZ1&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=1339671602&pf_rd_i=1000759091


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I can't decide, a first glance I think i should get the Civil War book for my history buff daughter, BUT, I think I should read all the descriptions first! LOL!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ooohhhh, that one looks good. I haven't looked yet to see what I want. Anyone else picked one up yet?
> 
> (This is for the Kindle with Special Offers owners--we got an offerto buy an award-winning ebook title for $1.)
> 
> Betsy


I looked at the list and have read a couple of those, *Flowers for Algernon* and *The Confessions of Nat Turner* (that was required reading in a college history course - good book). I got the audiobook of *A Confederacy of Dunces* free a while back. And I think my daughter bought *Life of Pi* for our account a while back. Think I'm gonna let her choose this one since she has a KSO too.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I also went with "Flowers for Algernon" by Daniel Keyes.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

cagnes said:


> I also went with "Flowers for Algernon" by Daniel Keyes.


Part of me says to chance this, the other part of me says being the mom of a special needs child with a low IQ and facing being forced to mainstream middle school next year (despite her emotional level being that of an 7-8yo) it might be a bit rough of a read for me.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I read Life if Pi sometime ago. It was fabulous. It is one I'd recommend.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Flowers for Algernon. I read it back in Jr. High.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

CrystalStarr said:


> I read Life if Pi sometime ago. It was fabulous. It is one I'd recommend.


I bought a version of it last week for 99 cents, just haven't read it yet!

I got sidetracked reading descriptions and checked out a library book. Oops!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I got Life of Pi a few days ago for $.99, a better deal. 

Thinking of A Confederacy of Dunces:


I've made a "Special Offers Wish List" and as I look at them, I'll add the two or three I'm interested in...once I've made a selection, I'll either delete the others or move them to my Kindle wish list for another day.

This one also interests me:


I was curious what award it might have won...would be nice if they would tell us, LOL! Only the Pulitzer winners I've looked at so far have it.

Here's what it won...or not--it was at least shortlisted...*shrug* sounds like a good book, anyway!

*Theakstons Old Peculier Crime Novel of the Year*

From the website for the book:


> Unlike other literary awards, with the Crime Novel of the Year it's what readers think that really counts. Voting is open from 1st to 21st July to help determine which books from the Shortlist of 8 books - all chosen by you, the readers, in a 1st round vote - will go on to take the prize.
> 
> The eventual winner will be decided by combining the result of this public vote with the votes of a panel of expert judges: Jenni Murray, BBC Radio 4 broadcaster and author; John Dugdale, Guardian Associate Media Editor; Natalie Haynes, comedian and journalist; and Simon Theakston, Executive Director of T&R Theakston Ltd.


There's a couple of books that are under $3.... can't see wasting my SO on a cheap book, I'm only seriously considering books that over $6.

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There's a couple of books that are under $3.... can't see wasting my SO on a cheap book, I'm only seriously considering books that over $6.


That is how I start off too - a few offers ago Susan Wise Bauer's History of the Medieval World was on the list, it was a no brainer for the $17 book! (and that is my DDs favorite time period which helped, and I really had planned on buying it at some point)


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I got Life of Pi, already read Flowers for Algernon, it was a great book.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm leaning toward _The Spirit Ring_ since I liked a couple of her other books, but haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

I think I'll go with Flowers for Algernon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I ended up going with Crossing Places (linked earlier) with _The Spirit Place_ that Charles mentioned:
 and _A Confederacy of Dunces_ as also-rans.

Betsy


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm thinking about A Year Down Yonder. Anyone read it? Opinions?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, these are the 4 I have narrowed it to:

   

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann,

I can always put Crossing Places on a spare Kindle and loan it to you while we're in San Diego...just for your consideration.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ann,
> 
> I can always put Crossing Places on a spare Kindle and loan it to you while we're in San Diego...just for your consideration.
> 
> Betsy


Now there's a thought! Let me think about it. 

It is actually the one I'm most drawn to. . . . .but the others hold some appeal as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm interested in *the Spirit Ring* and _Troubles_ if you decide on one of those, we can always do a swap. But if you get _Crossing Places_, that's cool, too...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm interested in *the Spirit Ring* and _Troubles_ if you decide on one of those, we can always do a swap. But if you get _Crossing Places_, that's cool, too...
> 
> Betsy


When do I have to decide? 

_The Spirit Ring_ actually has lending enabled. . . .


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I'm thinking about A Year Down Yonder. Anyone read it? Opinions?


We have it in dead tree form, but I haven't read it. Helpful huh?

And if i don't go for the Battle for Freedom book (or whatever the title) I think I'm going for the Crossing Bones one. It sunds good, but technically I should consider something for one of the kids! LOL!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I'm leaning toward _The Spirit Ring_ since I liked a couple of her other books, but haven't made up my mind yet.


I actually temporarily resubscribed just to get this one. I have it in paperback.

More fantasy than than sci-fi (which is her normal genre, isn't it?), but it's a story I've loved and reread more than once. I'm looking forward to rereading it again, with the added bonus of getting another book out of the house!


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

I got The Worst Hard Time this morning, before it became unavailable!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> When do I have to decide?
> 
> _The Spirit Ring_ actually has lending enabled. . . .


Per their email, February 7th...



> Choose one of the qualifying Kindle books, and click the "Buy" button before the promotion expires at 11:59 p.m. (Pacific Time), February 7, 2012. You will be charged $1, and your discount will be reflected on your email purchase confirmati


Betsy


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I got Life of Pi a few days ago for $.99, a better deal.
> 
> Thinking of A Confederacy of Dunces:


I read this earlier last year. I had the best time with it. So ridiculous! Every time the guy would mention his valve I would start chuckling uncontrollably.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Spirit Ring.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## DJRMel (Nov 7, 2011)

Ended up choosing



I've never met a Man Booker Prize Winner that wasn't worth a buck, even if it's a buck's worth of sneering at a particular chose.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I called Kindle CS last night and griped about The Worst Hard Time not being available, and they gave me a credit that let me get the book for a dollar anyway.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I also got *Flowers for Algernon*.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I was on the phone with my mom this am, she has 1 of the 3 SO kindles on my account, I was walking her through how to turn on her wireless and DL the books I have been sending to her (she got the K for Christmas and isn't tech savvy at all) she asked about the screensaver that said a book for a buck I flipped to the page @ Amazon, read the titles to her, she picked The Color Purple and so that's the one chosen from my account.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Meka said:


> I got "Flowers for Algernon" by Daniel Keyes.


Count me as another one who got this. The premise immediately grabbed and gripped me.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I'm leaning toward _The Spirit Ring_ since I liked a couple of her other books, but haven't made up my mind yet.


Figured I'd just confirm that I went with this one.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Apparently they do rotate out the "unavailable" books and put in new ones.  There are still twenty five books on the offers page, but "The Worst Hard Time" and "Life of Pi" are both vanished.  I don't remember enough to recognize which ones are new.  That's interesting, for these offers if you're only moderately interested in the original books, it may pay you to wait and see if another you like better rotates in.  Thanks to Amazon for keeping life interesting!


----------



## MichaelPaytonMZ (Dec 29, 2011)

I grabbed the Civil War book, Battle Cry for Freedom.


----------



## Straker (Oct 1, 2010)

I got _*The Windup Girl*_ by Paolo Bacigalupi.


----------



## dggass (Apr 3, 2011)

Ended up going with The Gathering by Anne Enright


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

dggass said:


> Ended up going with The Gathering by Anne Enright


That is the first book I read on kindle! I liked it.


----------

